# Cobra Stand Bag Modification



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought a Cobra Stand Bag last week as my old TM carry bag was 5 years old. Plus I now have Cobra irons and wanted a Cobra bag to go along with those irons.

Anyways, I really like the features of the bag, I bought the GT model. Lots of pockets and an insulated drink pouch.

Now the one issue I had with the bag was this. I have a 3 wheel Bag Boy that I must confess I use a lot. I want to use the Cobra Bag on the cart so I am not switching bags all the time.

The thing I did not like about this was the fact the bag has straps that can not be easily removed from the bag. So when it is on the cart the straps are hanging there in the way.

Instead of going back and getting the Cobra Cart Bag ( I did look at it on Saturday but did not like the features compared to the GT Bag) I thought I would modify the stand bag for use on the 3 wheeler.

So I go to Canadian Tire and find some plastic clips which will accommodate the 1 inch strap webbing. Four of those clips cost me just under $6.00

I proceeded to take the stitching out of the straps so I could get them out of the original strap buckles. Once that was done I put the new clips on the straps, put the straps back through the buckles and restitched the straps back to their original condition using a thread and needle.

Now I have the best of both worlds. I can use the bag as a carry/stand bag. In less than 15 seconds I can have the straps off the bag and then I can use it as a cart bag, either on the 3 wheeler or a power cart. Without the straps dangling around. 

Dual purpose golf bag, ideal for the Retired Golfer


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

nicely done


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I have a similar problem with my bag on our pull cart... I might just barrow your 'creativeness'


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Necessity is indeed the mother of invention. Well done Bum

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Very nice indeed. I have a similar problem with my bag on our pull cart... I might just barrow your 'creativeness'



Get it done before I apply for a patent :laugh: 
Like I said, I like that bag, I just didn't like those damn straps hanging there while on the cart. The plastic clips I used should be fine, they look the same as ones I have seen on other golf bags. 
Good Luck


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen those clips on everything from laptop bags and suitcases to womens accessories.. So they have to be pretty durable. I've got tomorrow off to clean up the house for the weekend (my parents are coming up) and plan to get this done tomorrow if I can. 

---- 

What kind of bribe would you accept for a patent avoidance fee? :laugh: (seriously though  )


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Yeah, I've seen those clips on everything from laptop bags and suitcases to womens accessories.. So they have to be pretty durable. I've got tomorrow off to clean up the house for the weekend (my parents are coming up) and plan to get this done tomorrow if I can.
> 
> ----
> 
> What kind of bribe would you accept for a patent avoidance fee? :laugh: (seriously though  )


Well two dozen NXT Tours might let you off the hook!  Let me know how you make out. 
We'll discuss that patent fee later on!


----------

